# Burmese Python & Green Anaconda



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

Well i just wanted to share that i am the happy new owner of a 6 ft bermese python and a i am going to meed this guy that is going to sell me a female green anaconda (said it is 4feet) for 220$ is this a good deal??? i fed the python big ass rat... it was so cool watching... anyway pics will be up tomm... i still gotta build the cage i already bouth the plexy glass and plywood and 2x4 for the stand... anyway

cheers! erick


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What size cage are you building? Think big my friend


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

for sure like really big


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

At 6 feet that burmese is going to be ready to move onto rabbits soon... Have fun with that food bill.

Do you have anyone helping you take care of these animals? Otherwise you definitely should. Giant snakes should never be handled alone. It could easily result in your death.

have you owned snakes before?


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

the cage is going to be 5'x4'x2tall (Stackable) i bought a table saw and a jig saw...

i have owned a ball python.. only got about 5 feet long (bit my dad and he killed her) that was when i was younger too


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that python will weight 100 pounds a least and will continue to get heavier.. always have a 2nd or third person with you when handling it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what you gonna do with her when shes 12-14 feet and strong enough to kill you....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is a forum that has alot of info on Burmese Pythons. You might have to change the box under the "forgot your password" to All Topics and it will bring up something along the lines of 177 pages of threads.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Theman said:


> Well i just wanted to share that i am the happy new owner of a 6 ft bermese python and a i am going to meed this guy that is going to sell me a female green anaconda (said it is 4feet) for 220$ is this a good deal??? i fed the python big ass rat... it was so cool watching... anyway pics will be up tomm... i still gotta build the cage i already bouth the plexy glass and plywood and 2x4 for the stand... anyway
> 
> cheers! erick


i've seen green anaconda for 120 here in socal


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Baby anacondas for $75 here in Illinois


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

id make taht cage closer to 8 feet long if i was you. that snake could more that double its size


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Burmese are awesome snakes, but because of their docile nature they are overlooked as potentially dangerous snakes. at 6 feet you are on your way to a large animal, if it is a girl, then a really large animal. 
You should make your enclosure 8 feet in length, 3 feet in depth, and 3 feet high....keep it warm, especially this time of year...I can not count the needless number of dead pythons from RI infections that result from low winter temps....
Other things to remember are that you are not able to handle that snake safely by yourself in about 3 more feet, and growth at the early years is explosive and incredible. While the great majority of keepers seldom run into problems because they follow very safe handling/cleaning procedures, sadly many get themselves into trouble...this year alone we saw two deaths by burmese pythons, and about 430+/- calls to 911 for burmese and retics that had grabbed their owners and they could not get the snakes off of them. Irresponibility in ownership is going to make these gentle giants prohibited species in many states unfortunately.

As far as the green anaconda....very few captively produced animals..so make sure you treat it for parasites...also be aware they have an irrascible temperment...and that unlike the explosive growth seen in species like retics, rocks and burms they are SLOW growing snakes....that although are aquatic, require DRY cage space with a large water bowl.

PLEASE make sure you thoroughly understand what tyou are getting into when obtaining any of the "giants"...as they are hard to find homes for.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

crockeepers back thats some solid advice


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

i sold my salt water fish tank and i build a 6x4x2 1/2 feet wooden tank... i am gonna use kills (white paint) all over so they he can't smell the wood... the vet told me that the male bermese was not feed well as a baby and he looks like he is 2 years but he said he is about 5 years old... so he will only get about 10 feet long the vet said







i am sad.)
and they said my anaconda is 2 months old and Clean and it is a girl








thanks guys!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

They never stop growing my friend, and as you begin feeding it correctly it will resume growth, albeit not the explosive growth you would have witnessed from a well cared for individual. I would seriously begin construction now of a new enclosure as your six foot long enclosure will be too small within the year now that you will be feeding him properly.
You can still expect him to attain a length between 10 and 14 feet over the next six to eoght years. That is a good thing as if he were a she it would be a possible 16-18 foot animal.....
Begin feeding regimenes and STICK TO THEM.....develope proper protocol now my friend, feed pre-killed food items, and keep the animal well fed....you do not need a big, powerful, HUNGRY constrictor. You said this animal is at 6 feet so you need to find a supplier of small rabbits....2 pounders should do you...you need to be feeding that animal every 7 to 10 days depending on how long the rabbit sits in the system, if it is digested and passed rather quickly feed it two rabbits every 7 to 10 days....the other good news you have my friend is that as a male you will probably have it go off of feed every winter in an attempt to find a female for breeding...he will probably be extremely overactive at the same time..just keep his water clean and available and offer him food sporadically...he will eat again usually into early spring.
I can not overemphasize the importance of understanding that you are not capable of dealing with this animal safely alone. It requires multiple people, and while people will argue with that I want you to realize that there have been 11 deaths from Burmese since the 1980's....and again that does not count people that would have been in trouble except for the ability to get to a phone (only becuase they were dealing with 6-7 foot snakes or because there were multiple people present) and it does not count near misses. All of those deaths were not just from giants either.... 2 8 footers,a 9 footer, a 10 footer, 2 11 footers, 4 13 footers and a 14 footer.....and that is only the burmese ( I have not counted retics, or rock pythons) and one of those cases was a strong, healthy 15 year old boy killed by his 11 foot burmese...(1993, Commerce City, Colorado)...they can make awesome captives....but you need to always keep safety first......YOURS AND OTHERS.


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

yea man i will only handle my python with my brother around.... he is about to shed so it tries to bite me every time i get near it, so i am just going to leave him along for the next week...

i am sorry to keep asking you questions but, how big will my green anaconda get in a year?

thanks!


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

make sure you know your city's laws on large snakes too. here in manhattan it is illegial to have a snake over 6 feet long.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Prerequisite Kudo points out well and that is to always be aware of your state, County and municipal laws, regulations, and codes.

You will be very dissapointed in the murinus I am afraid, every one gets them thinking they will have this HUGE snake in no time...and well....if you get a foot of growth out of it this year I will be very impressed....if it begins feeding well it may develope into a 10 foot to 15 foot snake overthe next 12-15 years, if it is a male it will probably stop growing around 8-9 feet.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Theman said:


> the cage is going to be 5'x4'x2tall (Stackable) i bought a table saw and a jig saw...
> 
> i have owned a ball python.. only got about 5 feet long (bit my dad and he killed her) that was when i was younger too


Your going to have your hands full....

You cant even begin to compare the size and strength between the 2


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

That is INSANE haha


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds like your going to need a small house for a cage lol


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you basiclly do, there are ppl that use an actual bed room as an enclosure for these massive reptiles


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^walik-in closets work really well actually-


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have created enclosures in many a walk-in closet turned Burm/Retic enclosure..









in 2002 I renovated a horse barn into a Retic facility...that was a fun project....and I tell you I have always thought the finished product was really something..their idea was a good one and one I will use eventually....all those stalls full of giant snakes.......had to love it...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh my god crock!!! that sounds crazy/unreal/scary/..... and super sweet all at the same time----- A Retic Barn!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have created enclosures in many a walk-in closet turned Burm/Retic enclosure..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy cow you must realy like snakes man....i know a man who takes in unwanted pythons,, hes also a tattoo artist so its kinda cool going for a tattoo with 16 footers curling around your feet,,hes got like 12 10 footishrz he calls his shop the snake pit,,,


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Cue ball....that type of keeper is exactly why laws get passed against snake owners.....

Talk about irresponsible ownership.....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i know,, he thinks it mellows out his clients


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

can i see some pics of your snakes?


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

Holy sh*t... this snake is stroooong for only being 6ft... it is way way way stronger then my ball python


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

What part of not being capable of dealing with it by yourself safely did you think was not serious?

Owning a ball python did not make you ready for a Burmese .....that is like someone who had a chihuahua deciding they are now ready for Great Danes........

BE CAREFUL and do not become another statistic for the book I am working on currently.....


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

i know, sorry but this guy wrapped around my arm and it was HELL getting him off (1st time it has happened in 2 weeks (it was amazing how hard it squezed)

thanks CK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Almost like I told you so.......

Maybe you should keep a milk snake for a little bit, 
then go out and buy a cobra..


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Almost like I told you so.......
> 
> Maybe you should keep a milk snake for a little bit,
> then go out and buy a cobra..


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well i just saw a burmese take a sh*t and well it was like the size of horse poop and i was told it drops about 3 at week so good luck with that smelly mess


----------

